

Ask HN: How do you think about your startup idea? - wilbertliu

Hi all.
I was just starting to make experiment, and here is my latest lesson learned http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wilbertliu.com&#x2F;lesson-learned-from-bullets-passion<p>You know, startup is not easy (i won&#x27;t say it is hard to discourage people) and i thought about ideas in the morning, in my free time, a lot, a lot, and a lot.<p>But you know, i am stuck right now. Would you mind if you share how do you think about your startup idea until you can say &quot;Aha, i will do this passionately&quot; and turn it to be the real product that people want?<p>Any discussion would be really appreciated! Thank you so much.
======
robodale
If you want to get an idea to build something people want...then go ask people
what they want. If that is too vague of a response, then do this. Pick a
market or markets you are interested in. Ask them about their day, what they
enjoy, what they dislike, what their goals are, what their challenges are.
Eventually, you will come across a few things you could build. Don't build
anything yet. Ask more people if they think any of these ideas you found are
something they would consider buying. Ask how this would help them, how much
time it would save them, how much they would be willing to pay. Ask
them..."would you be willing to give me money right now as a presales?" You
will likely get a response similar to "umm...I don't think so". Ask them why.
You need to find the reasons behind why they want to buy versus actually
putting money down...

Now, don't follow what I am saying literally. I am simply saying if you don't
have an idea - ask people about their lives (business, personal, or
whatever)...you'll get a constant flow of ideas.

I am sure the last thing you would want to do is go talk to people and ask
them crazy questions. What sounds crazier is "thinking up an idea", spending
months building something, then go try and find buyers. Find your buyers
first.

------
wilbertliu
Is there anyone who wants to discuss this?

